
How to verify the URL is up in different location/countries - parasram
Dear All, 
I&#x27;m going to develop a tool using C#&#x2F;asp.net to monitor a website and reports whether its down in specific country.
Please advise how to access the website (URL) from server (tool hosting server) to other countries and check whether URL is up or not.
======
websitescenes
I use the TOR browser to spoof my location. Hard to target specific countries
sometimes but works pretty good for sanity checks.

~~~
parasram
Ok. Thanks for the reply. So we have to manually do the above in browser and
check the access right but cant rely this to check URLs with multiple
countries.

~~~
websitescenes
Yeah, probably not the solution you’re looking for.

